# الان صيانة كافة الاجهزة المكتبية /سنترالات/كاميرت/فاكسات/انتركم بأقل الاسعار



## ehab ezzat (7 يوليو 2014)

​ ​ *تنفرد شركتنا بتقديم افضل واسرع خدمات الصيانة فى جمهورية مصر العربية ، فيأتى مندوب شركتنا إليكم ( خدمة من الباب الى الباب ) فى اسرع وقت الى عملائنا الكرام ..*​ *وتشمل الصيانة كافة انواع الاجهزة التالية :*​ *1- **جميع انواع الفاكسات : فاكس الليزر – فاكس ورق حرارى – وفاكس الورق العادى*​ *2- **جميع انواع السنترالات : باناسونيك / كاريل ( جميع السعات )*​ *3- **جميع انواع كاميرات المراقبة واجهزة التسجيل والعرض **DVR*​ *4- **جميع اجهزة الانتركم والاذاعة الداخلية*​ *5- **شبكات التليفونات والانترنت*​ ​ * يقوم بالصيانة مهندسون متخصصون ، وفنيون مدربون على أعلى مستوى وذوى خبرة *​ ​ *للاستعلام ومزيد من المعلومات يرجى التواصل معنا من خلال :*​ ​ *م/ ايهاب عزت*​ ​ *موبايل / 01227038909*​ ​ *بريد الكترونى / * *[email protected]*​ ​


----------

